# Cat drooling after flea meds



## Boluna (Aug 21, 2013)

Partner used flea treatment between the shoulders of our cats, shortly after Bobby started salivating loads. Panicked and put him in a carrier while I tried to contact the vets which is now emergency only. Google can't decide whether it's normal or needs a vet. Should i wait and see how he goes (we let him out of carrier now and he's sleeping) or contact emergency vet for advice?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Boluna said:


> Partner used flea treatment between the shoulders of our cats, shortly after Bobby started salivating loads. Panicked and put him in a carrier while I tried to contact the vets which is now emergency only. Google can't decide whether it's normal or needs a vet. Should i wait and see how he goes (we let him out of carrier now and he's sleeping) or contact emergency vet for advice?


Sounds most likely Bobby has licked either himself or your other cat(s) and got some of the flea treatment in his mouth .It is a normal reaction to the spot on liquid to make cats foam/salivate,it should only be a short lived reaction though.If you are worried give the O.O.H vets a call but I would watch and see how he is in an hour or so.Hope he is okay.


----------



## Boluna (Aug 21, 2013)

buffie said:


> Sounds most likely Bobby has licked either himself or your other cat(s) and got some of the flea treatment in his mouth .It is a normal reaction to the spot on liquid to make cats foam/salivate,it should only be a short lived reaction though.If you are worried give the O.O.H vets a call but I would watch and see how he is in an hour or so.Hope he is okay.


Okay thank you that's what I think is best to do too but just wanted some assurance. Part of the reason I panicked was we bought a bunch of flowers for my sister in law whose in labour and they contain lilies! We have locked the flowers in a room they can't go in but I was worried they'd been accidently let in as I came home from work to find Bobby upstairs looking like pavlov's dog. Partner however hasn't been in there and only just applied the flea stuff before I got in


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Boluna said:


> Okay thank you that's what I think is best to do too but just wanted some assurance. Part of the reason I panicked was we bought a bunch of flowers for my sister in law whose in labour and they contain lilies! We have locked the flowers in a room they can't go in but I was worried they'd been accidently let in as I came home from work to find Bobby upstairs looking like pavlov's dog. Partner however hasn't been in there and only just applied the flea stuff before I got in


That puts a slightly different angle on this,are you absolutely certain none of your cats have had any access to the room with the lilies in.The smallest amount of pollen from them can prove fatal .
Hope your sister in law has an easy birth.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Boluna said:


> I came home from work to find Bobby upstairs looking like pavlov's dog.


Not sure what "pavlov's dog" means in this context  Are you meaning to imply he was salivating and drooling (as Pavlov's dogs did when the bell rang)?

As Buffie has said, if you have the slightest suspicion at all that he has been near those flowers then get him to the OOH vet urgently. I would never have lilies in the house, locked in a room or not, they are so horrendously toxic to cats.


----------



## Boluna (Aug 21, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Not sure what "pavlov's dog" means in this context  Are you meaning to imply he was salivating and drooling (as Pavlov's dogs did when the bell rang)?


Yes I was implying my cat was salivating and drooling in a thread about my cat salivating and drooling.



> As Buffie has said, if you have the slightest suspicion at all that he has been near those flowers then get him to the OOH vet urgently. I would never have lilies in the house, locked in a room or not, they are so horrendously toxic to cats.


No suspicion as the door hasn't been opened since we bought the flowers home. I think there's a lily in the bunch but as the bulb was still closed I'm not sure enough pollen could have spread in the 30 seconds it took to carry them upstairs 2 days ago.


----------



## Boluna (Aug 21, 2013)

He's still ok though, currently sulking and turning his head away from us when we approach him in a cat hide on the cat tree. He doesn't turn his head away from a chin scratch though


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Boluna said:


> Yes I was implying my cat was salivating and drooling in a thread about my cat salivating and drooling.


I apologise, my fault for reading too much into your words.

The term is usually used in the context where some kind of Pavlovian type of conditioning has occurred. As you may know, Pavlov's conditioning is a conditioned stimulus (e.g. the sound of a bell) paired with an unconditioned stimulus (the taste of food), leading to an unconditioned response, i.e. an unlearned reflex response (salivation).

Anyway, you didn't mean that, it was just my (false) interpretation, because of my psychology background. :lol:


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Boluna said:


> Partner used flea treatment between the shoulders of our cats, shortly after Bobby started salivating loads.


I find between the shoulders is much too easy to get at. On the neck under the collar is a better spot for being less accessible. Assuming it still gets absorbed the same.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Depending on which treatment it was, there might be side effects. Some of them can be unpleasant.

We had an instance with Profender which made Maisie quite ill for a good few days and it was very worrying, not a flea treatment, it is a wormer but there have been reports about it.

Some of the Bob Martin products can make cats ill too.

I would Google the make of the one you used and check the side effects reported.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boluna said:


> Partner used flea treatment between the shoulders of our cats, shortly after Bobby started salivating loads. Panicked and put him in a carrier while I tried to contact the vets which is now emergency only. Google can't decide whether it's normal or needs a vet. Should i wait and see how he goes (we let him out of carrier now and he's sleeping) or contact emergency vet for advice?


What did you use? If it was anything by Bob Martin, Hartz, Sentry, Bio Spot, Adams or other shelf store brand, I'd be deeply concerned. If a proven safe, from the vet, type product (Frontline, Revolution/Stronghold), he probably just licked it.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Boluna said:


> Partner used flea treatment between the shoulders of our cats, shortly after Bobby started salivating loads.


What did you use?
(Important).


----------



## OwnedbyGeorge (Apr 14, 2014)

This happened to me once (as in George - I didn't have the flea treatment!) and I rang the vet in hysterics. They said he would be fine and that he must have just licked it. They were right


----------

